# Bent tank #3



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 13, 2017)

I ended up with this '39 bent 3 piece tank. Got it all apart with greasey parts soaking right now. Gonna give it a thorough cleaning and I gotta have blackwalls. This is actually my 3rd bent tank in a row, didn't really plan it like that, but I love these bikes. Looking for an appropriate seat for it also. First pic is from sale ad.


----------



## jkent (Sep 13, 2017)

I think someone just put a seat that would be correct for this bike up for sale in the last few days.
Or I think it would be correct. Seems like it was a little high on the price. Seems like around $285 
JKent


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 13, 2017)

jkent said:


> I think someone just put a seat that would be correct for this bike up for sale in the last few days.
> Or I think it would be correct. Seems like it was a little high on the price. Seems like around $285
> JKent



I believe I saw that one, it's really nice, but a little more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 15, 2017)

Little more done today. Got my nipples polished, ha, hubs degreased and rack and fenders cleaned and installed.



 

 

 



Pedals from my buddy @ZE52414 cleaned up nicely, both done since picture.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks killer rusty!!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 16, 2017)

Get `em , Rusty !!!---------Cowboy


----------



## Dave K (Sep 16, 2017)

That looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## ADVHOG (Sep 16, 2017)

I can't wait to see this one done...where you find all these sweet bikes?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 16, 2017)

ADVHOG said:


> I can't wait to see this one done...where you find all these sweet bikes?



Haha, pretty much on here! Don't trust eBay and any quality bikes are very scarce down here.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2017)

Got more done, it can stand on its own. Got a beautiful chain from my cabe buddy, but it's just barely too short. Also might look for a real dropstand, this one's a reproduction. The dropcenters it came with were a little too rough for the bike, so I laced up the hubs to nicer spokes and rims.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 27, 2017)

Lookin' Awesome! Can you let me know what brand tires are on the bike?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2017)

Rides4Fun said:


> Lookin' Awesome! Can you let me know what brand tires are on the bike?



Thanks, it's some Lightning Darts I've been holding onto.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Thanks, it's some Lightning Darts I've been holding onto.



That tread pattern fits that bike well!  Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 28, 2017)

Got my tank, guard and grips hooked up. Got a seat and chain in the mail. Will be riding this baby soon.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 28, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got my tank, guard and grips hooked up. Got a seat and chain in the mail. Will be riding this baby soon.
> 
> View attachment 683903 View attachment 683904 View attachment 683905 View attachment 683906



Clean Rusty- Clean !!! Gonna ride like a Cadillac... God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## stezell (Sep 28, 2017)

I remember when this bike was up for sale on here a sweet bike just got sweeter Rusty!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 23, 2017)

Finally done, got my brand new chain installed and took it for a spin. Got it all oiled up and ready for the photo shoot. Rolls pretty good, but no more bent tanks for a while.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

Excellent job, looking good, really like the color combo! Joe


----------



## Dave K (Oct 23, 2017)

Killer!!!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 24, 2017)

Get `em Rusty !!!------Cowboy


----------

